# blackout in uv



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

We've seen that lots of modern detergent add a flourescent to the wash to help "Brighten"...

My question is has any one figgered out a way to remove the flourescent from cloth. IE if I have a black turlteneck & jeans that I want to use in a blackout/blacklight effect how do I get rid of the dyes added to them by washing.

:ninja:


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

have you tried washing it a few times without a detergent? ive noticed myself that dirt covers it very well, because i got some dirt on my socks, and they didnt glow there when i was working with one of my bl's.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

It was more of a theorhetorical (TM) question.
I was reading the how to make it glow & suddenly wondered how to make it NOT glow. I don't currently have a need for it but i could see it coming up.


----------



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

Here you go. Is this what you're looking for? LINK

UV Killer is designed for hunters to block the reflecton of UV light. Not sure how well it works.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Bookmarked - nice solution!


----------

